

About consumption versus creation - bixbyru

Hello -<p>I've an iPad, and use it to specifiy alarm systems, generate floor plans and create/e-mail bids and invoices.<p>Now if only someone would support per-character formatting in a spreadsheet that runs locally, rather than in the cloud...<p>Russ Bixby, geek of the plains<p>Power without wisdom is akin to an adze with a ruined edge, and is suited more to the vandal than the builder.
======
EvilTerran
<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

_Please don't sign comments, especially with your url. They're already signed
with your username. If other users want to learn more about you, they can
click on it to see your profile._

Also, fishing for people to implement your ideas isn't really what YC is
about. Particularly with a title that seems to have nothing to do with the
rest of the submission.

